# Planning des enfants accueillis



## Dilara (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
Ou est-ce que je peux trouver un exemplaire du planning des enfants accueillis qu'on transmet à la pmi ?
Merci bcp


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Janvier 2023)

Je transmets mes accueils et leurs plannings (actualisation) au service agrément de mon conseil départemental, pas à la PMI. Si je n'avais plus d'exemplaire du tableau je leur en demanderai un par mail. Je leur adresse toutes mes actualisations par mail avec option accusé de réception.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (2 Janvier 2023)

Ici on transmet les plannings , les entrées et sorties a la PMI


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Janvier 2023)

Nous au service agrément et au rpe. Pour chacun c'est sur des documents différents. Pour le rpe c'est en ligne et c'est plus nos disponibilités qu'une actualisation. 
Sur le document d'actualisation figurent bien les coordonnées (adresse postale, électronique ...) de la mission agrément. Donc pas d'erreur possible.


----------



## Dilara (3 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Mais ma question est: y a-t-il un site où je peux télécharger le document "planning des enfants accueillis" en pdf ? 
Ou c'est uniquement la pmi qui le procure ? Merci


----------



## miette (3 Janvier 2023)

Moi je le fais moi même


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Janvier 2023)

Je ne sais pas si il y a un site où on peu le télécharger, peu être en cherchant sur internet vous trouverez 

Sinon c est facile à faire soit même ou alors demander à votre pmi ou rpe si il peuve vous en fournir un et ensuite vous le photocopier


----------



## isa19 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, ici on ne nous demande aucun planning des enfants accueillis. Apres perso j'ai fais un tableau avec 1 couleur par enfant pour moi.


----------



## Chouchou301 (3 Janvier 2023)

Le formulaire que j'ai pour déclarer mes entrées/sorties d'enfant sont à l'en-tête du CG, donnés par la PMI.

Une collègue peut, peut-être, vous fournir le modèle vierge et vous faites des photocopies ? Ou alors contactez votre PMI directement.


----------



## Dilara (3 Janvier 2023)

D'accord merci les filles


----------



## Lijana (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour Dilara,
vous êtes sur Lyon? d'après votre photo.
sur Lyon on peut la trouver sur le site du  G Lyon... onglet : je suis assistante maternelle. Je ne sais pas si on peut dire le site


----------



## Lijana (3 Janvier 2023)

voici 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Lijana (3 Janvier 2023)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Nounou du pôle (3 Janvier 2023)

Je suis lyonnaise et exactement le même document ! À remplir et renvoyer dans les 15 jrs à la Pmi , je leur fait parvenir par mail … contente de voir qu’il y a des lyonnaises sur le forum 😊


----------



## Nounou du pôle (3 Janvier 2023)

J’avais pas vu la photo notre belle vu panoramique de Lyon en haut de fourviere jadoreeeee🥰


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Lijana le tiens est hyper bien detaillé, cool.

Le mien date d'il y a 20 ans, remis au goût du jour il y a quelques années par notre CG. Depuis j'en ai fait moi même un sur l'ordi que je rempli et transforme en PDF pour l'envoyer par mail.
Il me semble qu'en allant sur le site web du CG on trouve le formulaire vierge.


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Celui de ma mission agrément est un peu différent dans sa présentation mais s'en rapproche beaucoup. 
Je le rempli à la main, le scanne et l'envoie par courriel avec option accusé de réception.


----------



## Lijana (3 Janvier 2023)

Oui Griselda, on peut le télécharger et remplir directement en ligne et envoyer par mail. Pas besoin d’imprimer


----------



## assmatzam (3 Janvier 2023)

Voici un tableau


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

Merci les filles ! En effet je suis de Lyon, contente de voir des lyonnaise ici 😊 
J'ai 2 nouveaux arrivant, alors il faut que je les déclare à la PMI dans les 8 jours max.
J'aurais une autre question svp:
J'ai un enfant avec un planning tournant qu'on me communique 15 jours avant, comment je suis censé remplir le tableau si les horaires ne sont jamais les mêmes toutes les semaines ?
Merci


----------



## assmatzam (4 Janvier 2023)

Et bien tu notes les spécificités de ce contrat sur le planning avec les jours et horaires potentiellement travaillés


----------



## assmatzam (4 Janvier 2023)

Par exemple 

Acceuil de l'enfant À sur 3 jours par semaine 
Répartis sur les lundi mardi jeudi vendredi de 8h30 à 17h30
Planning d'accueil remit 15 jours avant 
Pas d'accueil prévu le mercredi 

Cela leur permettra de vérifier que tu ne te retrouve pas en dépassement d'agrément


----------



## nounouflo (4 Janvier 2023)

Moi aussi de la région lyonnaise 
Jai déjà eu le cas pour un accueilli. dans les notes en bas du tableau je précisais planning tournant sur 15 jours.
exemple : 15 jours 7h15/15 h30 et 15 jours 9h30/17h


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

Dans mon cas, c'est chaque semaine horaire différente, ce n'est jamais la même chose. Après avoir demandé au RPE, on m'a dit de noté l'heure de début le plus tôt et l'heure de départ le plus tard, en précisant que je reste dans les nombres d'heures prévu dans le contrat.
J'ai pas le choix, car ce n'est même pas un planning tournant, c'est chaque mois horaire différente. ( maman qui travaille en crèche )


----------



## Nounousand02 (4 Janvier 2023)

Idem planning variable chaque jour différent alors j'ai noté 7h au plus tôt et 20h au plus tard


----------

